# The Ghan is The World's Longest Train



## FastTrax (Sep 25, 2022)

https://journeybeyondrail.com.au

www.facebook.com/journeybeyondrail/

www.twitter.com/tourismawards/status/1192763917606326272

www.instagram.com/journeybeyondrail/?hl=en

https://au.linkedin.com/company/journey-beyond-rail

https://dailymail.co.uk/travel/trav...ball-pitches-650ft-extra-carriages-added.html

www.radioreference.com/db/aid/9016

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journey_Beyond

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ghan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Journey_Beyond_railway_stations


























https://www.youtube.com/c/JourneyBeyondRailExpeditions/videos


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 25, 2022)

You really should point out that the scenery is almost all flat and for the most part, treeless.
It's a lot of money to pay for endless featureless scrub plain and desert.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 25, 2022)

What? I love flat treeless plains and desert. One thing I didn't like about the cross-Canada train was that it crossed the Prairies at night.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 25, 2022)

I love trains
They have a way of romancing the soul


----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2022)

Train travel is a great way to see The Rocky Mountains .. and the country.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 25, 2022)

Thanks for posting. I will be watching the videos tomorrow. I have missed your multimedia posts..happy to see them again


----------



## bowmore (Sep 25, 2022)

It is not the world's longest. I rode the Trans Siberian Express from Moscow to Vladivostok. It is the longest railway line in the world, with a length of over 9,289 kilometres (5,772 miles), stretching from Moscow, the capital of Russia and the largest city entirely within Europe, to Vladivostok, which is situated along the Sea of Japan


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 25, 2022)

bowmore said:


> It is not the world's longest. I rode the Trans Siberian Express from Moscow to Vladivostok. It is the longest railway line in the world, with a length of over 9,289 kilometres (5,772 miles), stretching from Moscow, the capital of Russia and the largest city entirely within Europe, to Vladivostok, which is situated along the Sea of Japan


Yes, there are longer railway lines. The "longest" claim refers to the train itself. At times, the Ghan has been more than a kilometer in length. That makes it the longest *passenger* train.

Some freight trains are 3 kilometers long.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 25, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Yes, there are longer railway lines. The "longest" claim refers to the train itself. At times, the Ghan has been more than a kilometer in length. That makes it the longest *passenger* train.
> 
> Some freight trains are 3 kilometers long.



Thanks NorthernLight. I hope this satisfies him.

www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/601741-longest-passenger-train-in-scheduled-service

www.discoveryuk.com/building-big/the-longest-trains-in-the-world-ever/


























Live and learn


----------



## Beezer (Sep 26, 2022)

It wasn't a very good name for the train in afterthought.

Tourists kept asking locals about the train and the reply was, "The train is Ghan'...disappointing the travelers.


----------



## Been There (Sep 26, 2022)

Trains have come a long way.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Train travel is a great way to see The Rocky Mountains .. and the country.


there's nothing much I would like more than to travel across Canada by train...wow.. ..I've seen so many videos of the beauty of the scenery by train IN Canada.. I wish I could do it..


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> there's nothing much I would like more than to travel across Canada by train...wow.. ..I've seen so many videos of the beauty of the scenery by train IN Canada.. I wish I could do it..



 hollydolly I have started this thread so I wouldn't hijack the choo choo steam train thread on the other forum. This will post as many of the Canadian railroads as I can research before this hurricane hits Florida. CN is next so stay tuned.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 16, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I love trains
> They have a way of romancing the soul





MarkinPhx said:


> Thanks for posting. I will be watching the videos tomorrow. I have missed your multimedia posts..happy to see them again



Always a pleasure fellas. I know this is a little late but if you guys have any choo choo train request feel free to let me know here or by PM.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> there's nothing much I would like more than to travel across Canada by train...wow.. ..I've seen so many videos of the beauty of the scenery by train IN Canada.. I wish I could do it..


Travel vicariously with us


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 16, 2022)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You got the life bowmore. 

BTW how is that engine restoration project going?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 16, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Always a pleasure fellas. I know this is a little late but if you guys have any choo choo train request feel free to let me know here or by PM


No request per se 
But other than riding the rails (hoping box cars) I do know a tiny bit about my great uncle Cal


----------



## IKE (Oct 16, 2022)

My most memorable train ride was back in 78' (age 18) while stationed in Panama, myself and a Panamanian lady friend at the time rode the train from Panama City to Colon on the other side of the canal, spent the weekend and returned.

The best I can remember the trip took around an hour or so each way in a open air train and was memorable to me because I remember that the thick jungle grew right up to the tracks......it almost seemed like we were going through a tunnel most of the way.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 16, 2022)

That's a serious ride. Did you ever see the Canal trains? I think I did a piece on it.


----------



## IKE (Oct 16, 2022)

Yes FastTrax and what amazed me was how tight the ships are to the locks when being pulled through and how long it takes to slowly get them through the canal from beginning to end.

The gal that I was seeing / dating down there was 1/2 Panamanian and 1/2 American (absolutely gorgeous) and her dad had been working down there for several years on the canal itself as a supervisor and I got a closeup tour of the canal and how it operated and the mules, as he called them, that actually pull the ships through the locks......interesting.


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 23, 2022)

Rode the Ghan twice in the early 1960s when it only went from the Alice to Port Augusta and stopped at Marree and Oodnadatta.

And, there's this:
https://www.kathmanduandbeyond.com/train-zahedan-iran-quetta-pakistan/

Rode it in August 1963, and made a few comments, under Eric, about 4 years after the article was written.


----------

